# Binärbaum maximale Summe eines Pfades



## blckbird (23. Feb 2014)

Hallo

Das ist jetzt keine Hausaufgabe sondern ein persönliche Herausforderung. Ich arbeite im Moment an folgender Problemstellung: Problem 18 - Project Euler

Dafür ich die Werte in einer Binärbaum-Struktur gespeichert. In jedem Knoten in der Wert, linker und rechter Nachfolger gespeichert. 

Meine Idee zur Lösung der Aufgabe ist folgende:
Ich starte bei der Wurzel. Bei jedem Knoten muss ich entscheiden ob ich links oder rechts gehe. Dafür möchte ich eine Bewertung beider Möglichkeiten errechnen. Das möchte ich umsetzten in dem ich die maximalen Summe des Pfads des linken und des rechten Nachfolgers berechne. Es sollen nicht alle Knoten bis zum Ende in die Bewertung mit einfließen sondern variabel, beispielsweise nur die nächsten drei. Genau dafür fehlt mir aber noch die zündende Idee. 

Viele Grüße,
blck


----------



## JavaMeister (23. Feb 2014)

Via Backtracking.


----------

